# Prta



## Rodger Williams (Mar 9, 2005)

Qual results:
1st-#5
2nd- #26
3rd- #17
4th- #19
RJ-#9
Jams-2,4,21,28


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

Congrats on all placements, big woo hoo to Tim Springer for the Qual 1st with Storm!


----------



## Bill Schuna (Mar 11, 2004)

Rainmaker said:


> Congrats on all placements, big woo hoo to Tim Springer for the Qual 1st with Storm!


 
Dotto! The dog to the left, Storm's dam is all smiles. 

Also, big CONGRATS to Dave and Ellen Lybeck, Storm's owners and of course, Dynamic Lauren who plays a big part in Storm's training.

Bill


----------



## goldeneye (Apr 7, 2004)

Congrats Dave, Tim and Storm!!

Clark Emery


----------



## LukesMom (Sep 8, 2009)

Any News on Open?


----------



## Jan Helgoth (Apr 20, 2008)

The AM was a Quad (2 retired) - good bird placement- 27 back to the 2nd. series (out of 72 starters). They are starting at 7:30 a.m. tomorrow. Sorry ~ don't know the numbers as it was dark when they read them out.


----------



## mpage (Sep 22, 2004)

Open 11 back to the 4th


----------



## gum (Nov 11, 2007)

Any up dates with numbers please.


----------



## RAZORBACK2008 (Jan 24, 2009)

Any word on the Open results?


----------



## birdthrower51 (Aug 23, 2004)

Open 1st: Scott Dewey with Colonel Owner Steve & Fran Robben
2nd: Eckett with Pride Owner Susie Rich
 3rd: Jim Hurst with Jazz
4th: Karl Gunzer with (I think) Josie owner Sydney Gardave
RJ: Eckett with Taco, Owner Loren & Carol Morehouse
Jam: Chuck Schweikert with Yukon
other jams, but do not remember


Amt: 
1st Place, Bob Hayden with Bo
2nd, Chuck Schweikert with Louie
3rd, Chuck Schweikert with Maggie
4th David Carpenter with sorry, don't remember the name of his dog.
No jams
Congrats to all the placements!!


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Ford offspring are still making some noise. Ford progeny double header this weekend at PRTA. Kabbes won South Louisiana last weekend with Porky, and Martha Russell made the cover of Retriever News as High Point Amateur Dog for 2011 with Pogo.

I have a Ford breeding in the oven right now, so call me biased.


----------



## Trevor Toberny (Sep 11, 2004)

Don't jinx yourself by saying in the oven. Your pups will be nice


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

...."and Martha Russell made the cover of Retriever News as High Point Amateur Dog for 2011 with Pogo."

Congratulations!, FC AFC Trumarc's L'IL MS Pogo, ... "Pogo"....and Martha, too!! 

Judy


----------



## stonybrook (Nov 18, 2005)

Congrats to Doug Dodge and OGF Lone Willow Katarina with a Derby blue (and Derby List). Katie spent time with Tim Springer before going to Clint Avant. Both, in addition to Doug, have done a great job.

Congrats!


----------



## SaltCreek (Dec 5, 2007)

What is the rest of the derby results?


----------



## JKOttman (Feb 3, 2004)

Anyone have full derby results?


----------

